# 5weeks pregnant but symptoms have gone?



## bubble27

Hello everyone, I am 5weeks pregnant today going by my last period, and i got my BFP at the beginning of last week.

From ovulation i had cramping on and off then when i was due my A/f last weeks the cramps got worse at night and i really thought my period was starting.

I have done about 5 test and all came back positive pretty much straight away(last test was 2 days ago)
But for the past couple of days i have had no cramping or sickness?
My boobs were a bit tender last week but not sore?

Only thing is im hungry all the time?
I'm so scared of miscarrying but do you have to bleed to have a miscarriage?
I have an appoinment with the mid-wife on friday so im hoping everything is ok?:thumbup:


----------



## wantingno.2

I'm sure everythin is fine, i had cramping around the time af was due too. 

Other than that my symptoms didnt really start until 6 weeks and even now are on and off. 

I also felt really hungry at first. 

Try not to worry x


----------



## J_Girl

Good luck.... I never had many symptoms to begine with... boobs were a bit sore.. now it depends on the time of day, I don't know if I'm making them sore from pressing on them to see if they are sore, lol!! I also had cramping up until Sunday. I'm the opposite of hungry... but not sick, if that makes any sense. Other than that, I feel perfect.... I had some old bleeding with my last MC, but it was 2 weeks after I had miscarried, no pain, no warning. I know this doesn't help, but I am a nervous wreck as well!! Best of luck to us both!!


----------



## Becky10

I had my few pregnancy symptoms disappear at 5wks and then kick in with full force at 6wks with my daughter. Everything was fine and I think it is completely normal. I've not got much going on at the moment, except fatigue and some headaches today!


----------



## hshucksmith

I was the same ducky! The only symptoms I had were AF-like cramps and morning sickness which all stopped around 6-7 weeks. My boobs aren't growing or anything but I went for a scan yesterday and my baba's perfect!


----------



## I<3paul

I was really worried at this stage too with my first (and with this one, it's natural) i thought why am i not being sick? cos i have a really sensitive tum so i was sure i would be and people were sayin it starts at 5 weeks but then...at exactly 6 weeks i was sick and never stopped until she was in my arms. Just you wait, this time in 2 weeks you'l be on here sayin i cant get rid of my sickness! Or atleast feelin sick. Some people dont ever get morning sickness everyone says the lucky few but to be honest i was glad of it when it came and every day i knew she was ok cos of it. 

I know it's hard not to worry, i'm telling you this but then posting stuff on here that iv been worried about. I had cramping in my back so bad the other night but the more i think about it, im sure i had the same with my first. Its just we didnt know i was pregs this early on but i know by 5 n a half weeks i was ringin nhs direct and saying 'my back hurts so much, i'm not bein sick, blah blah blah. 

Everytime you're worried just come on here or ask it in yahoo answers or ring nhs direct, they are good. They have heard it all before and they are usually really nice cos youre not ringin about flu ha. 

Symptoms come and go throughout pregnancy. Sometimes you'l just think iv not felt this or that, my boobs arent sore etc but then suddenly tomorro or the next you'l think ow my boobs are sore or bleeeuuurghh  good luck hun, youl be fine. x x x


----------



## I<3paul

I was really worried at this stage too with my first (and with this one, it's natural) i thought why am i not being sick? cos i have a really sensitive tum so i was sure i would be and people were sayin it starts at 5 weeks but then...at exactly 6 weeks i was sick and never stopped until she was in my arms. Just you wait, this time in 2 weeks you'l be on here sayin i cant get rid of my sickness! Or atleast feelin sick. Some people dont ever get morning sickness everyone says the lucky few but to be honest i was glad of it when it came and every day i knew she was ok cos of it. 

I know it's hard not to worry, i'm telling you this but then posting stuff on here that iv been worried about. I had cramping in my back so bad the other night but the more i think about it, im sure i had the same with my first. Its just we didnt know i was pregs this early on but i know by 5 n a half weeks i was ringin nhs direct and saying 'my back hurts so much, i'm not bein sick, blah blah blah. 

Everytime you're worried just come on here or ask it in yahoo answers or ring nhs direct, they are good. They have heard it all before and they are usually really nice cos youre not ringin about flu ha. 

Symptoms come and go throughout pregnancy. Sometimes you'l just think iv not felt this or that, my boobs arent sore etc but then suddenly tomorro or the next you'l think ow my boobs are sore or bleeeuuurghh  good luck hun, youl be fine. x x x


----------



## genies girl

i am exaxtly the same as you was feeling really sick lots of cramping stretching and now just hungry and eating like mad, i also did five tests and found put last week, im sure its fine fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## my2boys

By my best guess, I'm around 5wks or so now too (this time it happened naturally and I don't have periods so it's hard to know exactly) but I'm back and forth every day wondering if I'm feelin enough symptoms too! Reading on here that so many other women have no or little symptoms from time to time definitely helps! I've been having some mild AF type cramps, a couple days of headaches back when I got my first faint positive and some tiredness but not extreme. With my last pregnancy I never got sick either but I find myself just wishing that I would! LOL I don't have my scan until Feb 5 so it's gonna be a long wait. Best of luck to you and keep me posted on how you're feeling!


----------



## Wanta2010baby

My symptoms are minimal right now too. I'm just over 5 weeks. I have occasional mild streching/cramps, sore BBs (but not crazy sore like some ladies), and tired. I think it's normal around 5 weeks. I've heard at 6-7 weeks is when the symptoms really kick in. I found this blog where a lady wrote about each week of her pregnancy - it's so funny and informational.
https://www.alphamom.com/pregnancy-calendar/


----------



## senny1974

Hi,
During my first pregnancy I only had sore boobs for a few weeks, and tiredness, No sickness, or food cravings. Just because your symtoms are mild it does not mean anything bad. Make sure you tell the midwife and ask if they can monitor your progesterone levels as low levels can decrease pregnancy symptoms. Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## shouldbeamum

Hi,

All my symptoms have suddenly stopped at 5 weeks and I know this is bad. I'm in pieces.


----------



## flashy09

I had sore boobs and they just went away today which is nervewracking!


----------



## MommyV

Hi Ladies,

I had on and off symptoms from when I first got bfp at 3+5 until about 3days ago when I started to have constant nausea. Usually the really strong symptoms do not kick in until about 6-7 weeks hope everything is okay with your lo's.


----------



## flashy09

shouldbeamum said:


> Hi,
> 
> All my symptoms have suddenly stopped at 5 weeks and I know this is bad. I'm in pieces.

It's terrifying isn't it? I literally turned 5 weeks today and overnight the sore breasts went away, which was my only symptom. Are you going to do anything about it? Get an HCG test now and in 2 days? Or just wait and see what happens?


----------



## shouldbeamum

Hi,

I'm not sure what to do. My problem is I have suffered 2 blighted ovum pregnancies before this one. In blighted ovum the HCG levels continue to rise as the empty sac grows with no embryo inside. All I can do is await to scan in two weeks time. I don't know how I will get through. It's been hard enough getting this far. I had a blighted ovum miscarriage 7 years ago, then ICSI with my Husband and another bligted ovum miscarriage last year in June, then an abandoned cycle of ICSI last October as I never made enough eggs, and now this pregnancy with donor sperm. I am just convinced this is another blighted ovum. I heard that 2 in a row there is a 4% chance but 3? I've prayed and prayed and don't know why my babies are always taken.

I'd give the world to just throw up haha.

xxxxxxx






flashy09 said:


> shouldbeamum said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> All my symptoms have suddenly stopped at 5 weeks and I know this is bad. I'm in pieces.
> 
> It's terrifying isn't it? I literally turned 5 weeks today and overnight the sore breasts went away, which was my only symptom. Are you going to do anything about it? Get an HCG test now and in 2 days? Or just wait and see what happens?Click to expand...


----------



## betherann

Wanta2010baby said:


> My symptoms are minimal right now too. I'm just over 5 weeks. I have occasional mild streching/cramps, sore BBs (but not crazy sore like some ladies), and tired. I think it's normal around 5 weeks. I've heard at 6-7 weeks is when the symptoms really kick in. I found this blog where a lady wrote about each week of her pregnancy - it's so funny and informational.
> https://www.alphamom.com/pregnancy-calendar/

I love that site! I love her sassiness. :happydance:


----------



## dudettex

I'm having the same problem =\ i was having morning sickness near 5 weeks and i'll be 8 weeks tomorrow but i havn't had nausea for a few days now. The cramping and everything stopped too all i feel is tiredness and dizziness here and there and pain in my ribs and lower back but just little poking pains. don't know what to think ):


----------

